# Any recommended Encoding software for new IMAC Lion?



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

My boss is trying to increase the speed of our DVD burning. Most videos are under 1 hour. But we had *1hour 30 min* a video that was cut and exported in Imovie.

The exporting alone took over an 1hour 15 min itself.

Now the using Visual hub software the DVD encode + burn took a whopping 1 hour 45/50 min???????

I have suggested more RAM to him....but I need to bring more to the table if i can. Is there another encoding program that might be better.

Any suggestions please would be great.

Systems:

IMAC 10.7.3 OS Lion
4 Gb of RAM

IMAC 10.6.8 OS Leopard
4Gb of RAM

software:
Visual Hub
Toast 10


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

More RAM isn't going to make a lick of difference. Video encoding uses CPU, unless you can find a program that will use the hardware acceleration built into many computers.

You're not giving us much information on the computers - what are the processors in each?


----------



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

Oh yes my bad....

The processors are:

-27" Imac 3.1Ghz intel i5
-the older 21' imac is 3.06 Ghz Intel core Duo 2

But i'm sure a little more ram is gonna hurt either. thanks!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It has been awhile since I last used VisualHub but does that software utilize all the cores available to it like HandBrake does? Also VisualHub recently got an update (well a patch I think)...are you running the latest versions?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Try Handbrake for the video conversion - it's multicore aware, and I'm pretty sure that VisualHub isn't, or at least not optimized for it.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I second the hand break suggestion, being multicore aware makes a bit difference.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

There are a lot of variables here, such as the size and format of the original file. I don't follow why you are using another programme before turning it over to Toast. Toast will handle both the file encode and the burning of the disk.


----------



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

OK thanks for all of your suggestions.
I'm gonna most likely try Handbrake......

As long as I can i do mpeg encoding to CD-R I'm all for it


----------



## Shiftlocked (Jun 28, 2011)

AFAIK handbrake doesn't have support for burning DVDs or creating the tree format to create them.

I just got an iMac i5 2.3ghz and I was hoping for quicker than realtime conversion. Toast seems to be ok however not entirely sure if it supports multi core.


----------

